# Next FF meet-up - all welcome.



## Marielou (Oct 18, 2003)

Just thought I'd make you all aware of the next big FF meet-up - everyone is welcome, if you've been before or if you're a newbie to it.  Really is a lovely weekend.

Information on it here:

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=171536.msg2714873;boardseen#new

Marie xxxx


----------

